# Elephant painted



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I deliberated for some time to paint or not. For the theme of the stick it will go on I decided to paint and I am happy with it.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

nice job

well done just needs a shank


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Turned out great!

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Looks like a winner! Well done Randy! Looking forward to the fit up on the stick.


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

Looking great sir! N.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

I think the paint job is very complementary to the subject,well done, will make a good stick.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Looks fine. What kind of paint?


----------



## Ron T (Dec 13, 2015)

Wow! Looking really nice.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

gdenby said:


> Looks fine. What kind of paint?


It is an acrylic paint gdenby.


----------

